# Pups for sale...



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Not mine, but I figured if anyone in Texas was looking:

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/grd/2279919870.html


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

The listing has already been removed.

Peg


----------

